# paint creek river is still holding



## Al9999 (Oct 14, 2018)

over 3 hours this morning I ended up with 4 browns and 1 ranbow, 1 of the browns was a trophy fish and i sent her home to grow bigger


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice work! Was the one in the picture the biggest? I was hoping to fish this weekend but the rain really blew it open on Sat. its been a tough season so far water quality on P.C.


----------



## peedy (May 5, 2016)

nice fish! what were you throwin at em?


----------



## dmhoeft (Jun 4, 2019)

I was out off of clarkston road today trying my luck. Didn't hook a thing but I am new to the sport so I'm more or less enjoying the learning curve


----------



## Al9999 (Oct 14, 2018)

loose spawn is usually my go to if i have it


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I always make a trip with my there in the spring / summer to check it out,nice little creek. I always release there....I wanna catch them again .


----------

